# I've just got trek 800 sport



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I got this trek 800 sport mountain track for 65bucks not in complete condition - without chain and rear brake, the cockpit is from my other bike so I can test how it's feel.

I really love the frame I think it's around 13"-14" size and since I am 5'4" so it's really fit my size.

I am gonna retro this bike, going to be SS or 1x7 maybe use suspension fork but that's gonna take a while - my long term project.

I was expecting that it has vertical dropouts with hanger, but unfortunately the DO is semihorizontal no hanger. The seatpost it came with is 25.6 and I hope it can fit 25.4 so I get a new one.

I don't know what year the bike is made. So if anyone got the info I really appreciate it.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't really tell from the pic what year but the 800 was Treks entry level mtn. bike and sold for around $200-250 new thru the '90's.
They're decent bikes but nothing fancy about them.
Sorry if that seems harsh but I don't like seeing people dump tons of money in entry level bikes that by the time you're done fixing up an old one you could've bought the new version.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

What DSFA said. Great grocery getter, kid hauler, leave outside the library unlocked, bike. Putting any kind of effort of $$ into it would be akin to buying a beat down Yugo and planning on doing a frame off resto, complete with performance enhancements to the motor, etc.:lol: 

And like DSFA, I'm not trying to harsh your mellow, just a friendly heads up.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, I live in the area and era where every frame made of alu, and to found a steel frame with the size less than 16" which is really fits my size is already a miracle for me.

Entry level or high-end level steel frame is better than any alu frame for me.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

I sold a s-ton of them in Northern VA in the late 80s - early 90s

800s 820s 830s


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought my kid one about 10 years ago. We still have it in the garage. It isn't anything special but it still works well. Shimano low level parts are extremely durable. Good luck.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd leave it rigid, add a rear brake and single speed it as cheap as I could. Great towny/occasional trail/beater vibe going on there. Even with all that, you'll still have a bike worth about what you paid for it. Just sayin'


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

jackspade said:


> I was expecting that it has vertical dropouts with hanger, but unfortunately the DO is semihorizontal no hanger.


Sounds odd, you should put up a clear pic of it. Maybe it's missing the replaceable bit of a der. hanger? Would certainly make it easier to SS if so. (Just add a tensioner kit.)



jackspade said:


> The seatpost it came with is 25.6 and I hope it can fit 25.4 so I get a new one.


Nope. Every frame should fit a specific size, and only that size. You can damage a frame by using a post that's too small. I don't know what size is supposed to fit, but any Trek dealer could tell you. It is almost certainly NOT able to take a 25.4 post - that's the old BMX standard size. Best case scenario with a too-small post is that it slips annoyingly.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

yuck.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

StanleyButterfly said:


> yuck.


I don't know, there was that one prototype titanium Trek 800 that they just tossed back onto the pile of frames at the factory when they decided to keep making the plain-guage cromo frames instead. Legend has it that it stills roams the trails. Some say it was last seen in a pawn shop in St. Louis, sitting next to one of Jimi Hendrix's guitars.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Jak0zilla said:


> ...there was that one prototype titanium Trek 800 that they just tossed back onto the pile of frames at the factory...


Great, now this quote will show up linked on every eBay Trek 800 listing!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Just trying to drive up the price of all my stockpiled Exage and 200GS parts. I'm going to be rich!!! Rich I tell you!!!! :devil:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Throw it away and start over with a 900 series from the same time period.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

92gli said:


> Throw it away and start over with a 900 series from the same time period.


Check out "sarcasm" sometime. You might like it, It's on the shelf right next to "irony" and "humor".


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Jak0zilla said:


> Sounds odd, you should put up a clear pic of it. Maybe it's missing the replaceable bit of a der. hanger? Would certainly make it easier to SS if so. (Just add a tensioner kit.)


Its not missing anything except the low end derailleur with a built in hanger.

Honestly making it into a rigid SS would be the best thing to do with this.



Jak0zilla said:


> Nope. Every frame should fit a specific size, and only that size. You can damage a frame by using a post that's too small. I don't know what size is supposed to fit, but any Trek dealer could tell you. It is almost certainly NOT able to take a 25.4 post - that's the old BMX standard size. Best case scenario with a too-small post is that it slips annoyingly.


Yep, use the right post or ruin your frame.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

DSFA said:


> Honestly making it into a rigid SS would be the best thing to do with this.
> 
> .


If you rule out the 'set it on fire and ghost jump it' option.


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jan 8, 2011)

My first mtn bike was a bright yellow 830, purchased about 1993 I'd guess. When I had it in for it's free check-up at the LBS where I purchased it, it was promptly stolen. The owner somewhat laughed it off - there was a Merlin right next to it, but they went for the neon yellow, mass-produced steel bike. He gave me a full "trade-in credit" for a Trek 7000.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks to be from 1993 or 94'. I forget which year they did that style of decal. There may be a date code on one of the hubs.
We sold a ton of those things at our store too. I think they were $269.99.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kingsting said:


> Looks to be from 1993 or 94'. I forget which year they did that style of decal. There may be a date code on one of the hubs.
> We sold a ton of those things at our store too. I think they were $269.99.


that would make it $178.07 brand new in today's dollars.


----------



## Euclid_Addicted (Apr 6, 2009)

I would pimp a yugo in a minute - if that old yuges could talk!


----------



## SusanOkeefe (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a trek mountain track and am looking for a rear carrying shelf. The keep showing these shelves without a hook to the seat bar. will that really hold 30 pounds of groceries?


----------

